# JessEm Router Lift II



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree! I mounted mine in my tablesaw wing and it has entirely changed my router table work. I can work more accurately and setup much more quickly and easily. It really makes the router table more versatile.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I just put mine in yesterday, it works great and for around $150.00 you can't beat it. I just installed a Incra LS Positioner a couple of weeks ago. The combination of the two really makes you feel like finally you have control.


----------



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

i have a porter cable 691 its only a 13/4 hosre do u think it woulfd work with that type of router? ive also been looking for one and this would be great and thx for the post


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ritty,
I have a Porter Cable 690 in mine and it works great!!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm one of those who didn't think he would ever want or need a router lift - - until I bought one. It gives you such precise control. Raising or lowering the bit 1/1000" or less is doable and that is just what you need sometimes. Like Billp I use it with the Incra LS positioning system for the ultimate in precise control.

I can't speak about the JessEm since I own a Woodpecker. However, I write to endorse the general concept of using a router lift.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have 2 router tables….one I built and one that is a TS extension. I have this lift on my shop built table - it is an offset Incra table with the Incra LS router positioner and jig fence (great tool by the way - there are several reviews of the system on LJ's - so I won't go any deeper into it).

The TS extension table is from MLCS and will have a motor lift as soon as they ship me one - around May 17th (I was one of the first that went on backorder for the motor lifts). I have some friends that already have the motor lifts and they are really jazzed….they make great mortisers and are really easy to do stopped profiles and Dados on the router.

The only complaint I have against this Jessem lift is that the tool for removing the insert plates….the Y shaped tool….is a micron too wide and you have to wiggle and jack around to get it into the holes for mounting the plates…..this is a minor irritation but one nonetheless.


----------



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

ok thx plantek i thought that maybe the size of the moter were different


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I picked up the same router lift over 2 years ago and finally made my router table. I like everything about it, especially the price. Here is a link to my blog showing the construction of the router table (part 1) and the adjustable fence (part 2).

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30088

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30099


----------

